
What Terrifies Google Execs? - ytNumbers
http://www.businessinsider.com/forget-apple-forget-facebook-heres-the-one-company-that-actually-terrifies-google-execs-2012-8
======
cargo8
Don't think this analysis holds very much weight at all. I think there are a
lot of reasons to not just search on Amazon - the most obvious of which is
price shopping.

On another note, Google is in the process of moving their Google Shopping
listings and Product Listing Ads to a fully commercialized Google Shopping
portal / product.

